# DIY Glidecam - Steadicam - Test Video - GoPro HD



## timmytard

Just wondering if anyone has ever tried to make a steadicam for their cam whether it's a gopro or not?

DIY Glidecam - Steadicam - Test Video - GoPro HD
DIY Glidecam - Steadicam - Test Video - GoPro HD - YouTube

DIY steadycam 3-axis gimble 
DIY steadycam 3-axis gimble - YouTube

I watched a diff video where if you attached your cam to your tripod, then turned the whole thing horizontally & balanced it on your finger until you found the sweet spot, put a mark with a felt.
Then turned it back upright vertically & held on to it @ the felt mark kinda did the same thing.

I tried it & it did work a little better than without.


TT


----------

